# Rockler Clamp Racks



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I was thinking of using plain ole House Door Hinges… LOL

Again, COOL job!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Clamp holders are nice! Tattoos even nicer ;^)


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Nuttin better than a good pair o Daisy-Dukes…................ Oh, yea, and nice clamps


----------



## JR_Dog (Jan 18, 2012)

Uhhhhh, I believe the "Racks" are facing the other way… however I'm not complaining.

The thing that holds clamps is kewl too; what do that call that again?


----------



## cosmicturner (Feb 7, 2009)

I have the one for the K body type clamps and really like them! and thinking about getting the one for my pipe clamps next…


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thx everyone, Joe I think when I redo mine I will be using a Piano Hinge instead or the regular hinges & I will use oak instead of pine. Even with stiffeners the pine just flexes too much. When I first built this I wasn't sure how effective or if I would like it so I used pine I had in the shop. But being it has served me well since 09 when I get time I will rebuild the whole thing but I will use these racks from Rockler, saves time from the wood ones I made originally.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

Sure wish my clamps were set up so neat and tidy looking as yours Ken!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thx so much,,,, They're neat but notice all the glue on them. I never understood who some Lumberjocks are so clean. Mine are a mess. I think they photo shop there or never use them LOL I'm jealous can you tell.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Looks good. Like the others, I wish mine were in that order. . . . . I think they call the tats "tramp stamps". Don't ask how I know.


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

Another hot tip. I used these to organize and hang my (primarily HF) clamps. These were originally made to hang probes and test leads for electronics.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Very cool, Thx for the info and site. I like it… Always interesting to find other sites people use and what I can get from them. Enjoy the morning.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for the tip. Nice neat storage.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

